# Keeping a long hair coat trim



## Jack Reeve (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello,

I was mainly wondering if theres a brush available that helps to trim the top coat of a long haired dog? I want to keep the shape and plushness of his coat but a bit shorter, as he overheats terribly but mostly because we go on a lot of long walks in muddy areas and his coat gets caught in it. I obviously don't want to shave him or damage the undercoat because I know it helps to keep them cool in the summer.

But yeah, I just wanted to know if such a brush exists?


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Jack Reeve said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was mainly wondering if theres a brush available that helps to trim the top coat of a long haired dog? I want to keep the shape and plushness of his coat but a bit shorter, as he overheats terribly but mostly because we go on a lot of long walks in muddy areas and his coat gets caught in it. I obviously don't want to shave him or damage the undercoat because I know it helps to keep them cool in the summer.
> 
> But yeah, I just wanted to know if such a brush exists?


Most true long hair GSD dont have an undercoat. The best option is to either brush him out from all the dead hair that is trapped in his coat. As that is preventing ventilation to the skin. You can use slicker brush, undercoat rakes, stripping tools, desheding tools like the metal or the rubber curry, etc. 
When your taking length off of the dog all over the body, you will have to clip (shave) the dog. However, you can do a clip on comb length, IF the dog isn't matted to the skin and is all brushed out. This is something that a professional dog groomer should do. 
I know a handful of LH GSD's where their owners just have them clipped down to aout 1/2-1 inch of hair left for the summer to keep them cool. Because they do not have the same coat type of as a typical GSD stock coat. So it doesn't work the same way on keeping them cool in the summer.
I brush and deshed my dog a lot. especially in the summer months when its super hot. The only thing i clip is her fluff on her rear and i use clip on combs for that and some featherings on the feet and front legs and scissor that. Otherwise i leave everything natural and just take out the dead hair. 

Hope that helped some!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Long coats insulate their bodies so clipping in the summer makes them actually too warm as you have taken away the insulation. My rough collie happily relaxed in the blistering sun while Deja (standard coat) left for the shade.
Same reason the Bedouins, in the hot Middle Eastern deserts, are dressed in multiple layers due to the insulating effects.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Don't shave, but it might be a good idea to trim certain areas. On my Great Pyr I trim her booty fur, tail and legs, not too much just a little to keep it neat looking.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

VTGirlT said:


> Most true long hair GSD dont have an undercoat.


True long coats are extremely rare - chances are that the OP has a long stock coat... what most are referring to when they simply say a "long haired" or "long coat" GSD.

Also OP, seeing that your pup is very young... I would not touch his coat for at least another year. Let it grow in first.


----------



## Jack Reeve (Mar 15, 2017)

Fodder said:


> True long coats are extremely rare - chances are that the OP has a long stock coat... what most are referring to when they simply say a "long haired" or "long coat" GSD.
> 
> Also OP, seeing that your pup is very young... I would not touch his coat for at least another year. Let it grow in first.


This is for my grandparent's GSD that I walk and often look after.  He's 3 years old. Trust me, I wouldn't touch a pup's coat until he had his adult coat anyway. And yes, he's got a long stock coat


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Fodder said:


> True long coats are extremely rare - chances are that the OP has a long stock coat... what most are referring to when they simply say a "long haired" or "long coat" GSD.
> 
> Also OP, seeing that your pup is very young... I would not touch his coat for at least another year. Let it grow in first.


True, a picture would helpful!
Nothing irks me more than having to shave down a stock coat GSD.... My boss usually does it because he knows i absolutely am appalled by the idea.. UGH! And yes we go over how it doesn't make them any cooler, in fact i can make it worse, etc. Nope they dont care.. 
"They shed too much." or "They are too hot in the summer!" The reasons people want us to clip down their stock coats! :crying:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

a better way to do it would be to keep the stomach and groin area clipped short. Dogs do their primary cooling through those areas.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Long coats insulate their bodies so clipping in the summer makes them actually too warm as you have taken away the insulation. My rough collie happily relaxed in the blistering sun while Deja (standard coat) left for the shade.
> Same reason the Bedouins, in the hot Middle Eastern deserts, are dressed in multiple layers due to the insulating effects.


It truly depends. While this is true of rough coated collies. It is not always true of all coated dogs. And unfortunately, shaving is better than leaving the dogs with a matted coat or compacted coat. As there is no ventilation going to the skin. Which is the only time they are shaved. Because the owners dont take the time to properly care for their coats. Or dogs with chronic skin conditions that people cant treat for whatever reason: money, "tried everything," etc
As long as the hair is covering the skin fully. 3/4-1 inch is usually enough. The sun is not hitting the skin. 
Also in some cases. Just shaving the belly is enough to keep dogs with a huge coat more comfortable during the heat. 
I would say many many dogs come in with compacted or matted coats. They are so uncomfortable, they get clipped down much of the time. But if you can properly take care of the coat at home, than your good and your dog can stay cool in their long coated, double or not.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Jack Reeve said:


> But yeah, I just wanted to know if such a brush exists?



Never heard of such a thing......if you find one...let me know.

I've just used the scissors and the electric clipper dealey-mcbobs....it's nice to have a dog that patiently stands still for ya.


McSuperG


----------

